# Travel insurance



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Any recommendations for travel insurance please, or, any to avoid?


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Where in the world, Europe, Spain are you travelling?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

That might help! 
I'm looking for annual multi trip cover, western Europe including the UK.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Relyat said:


> That might help!
> I'm looking for annual multi trip cover, western Europe including the UK.


I found staysure very good when I went to the states in 2019. My daughters also booked with them to come here for £5 extra she got covid cover. There's staysure UK then staysure for expats. I used the Spanish comparison sites for my UK trips


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Another recommendation for Staysure insurance


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks both, from initial research they're looking good.


----------



## Denis Dev (Aug 25, 2021)

I used staysure, they are good. But globelink has more affordable amt, check them also.


----------

